# Avoiding rash all over tummy after washing?



## tootsietoo (4 December 2013)

I have a new horse this season, an ex-racehorse TB, and he is a sensitive little soul, not really designed for hunting! (Although he loves it).  I've only ever experienced a bumpy flaky rash all over a horse's tummy when I have left the mud on to dry for brushing off later.  However, despite the fact I wash him really thoroughly after hunting, my little horse is suffering from it.  It comes up the day after hunting and takes a few days to go down, when it turns flaky.  I've tried using soapy water, and the last few times have used hibiscrub, but it hasn't made much difference.  I do use warm water, and I wondered whether I should stick to cold - I have heard some people say that the warm water opens the pores and allows dirt/bugs in.

Has anyone got any top tips for avoiding it?  Is there anything I can wipe over his whole tummy area before hunting to protect it?  Or a magic shampoo which prevents it?  Do I need to get the hairdryer out to make sure he's dry before he goes to bed??!

Thanks.


----------



## Goldenstar (4 December 2013)

I coat the tummy and legs with liquid parafin before hunting .
On return I wash with warm water getting all the mud off before washing with Malaseb and leaving for ten minutes then rinseing well fishing with a cold rinse.
If the towel you dry them with does not come away clean they are not clean enough.
If you have overdone the liquid parafin you may need to wash with shampoo to clean before using the Malaseb .
It's a complete pain However the vet tells me they do develop a degree of immunity to the fungus and bugs they meet given time.
Fatty has certainly improved we had an awful time with him at first .
Each horse is different but doing the above has worked with him.
Certain areas seem to be worse than others fatty was definatly worse hunted in certain places .
we never let his clip grow in too much as it definatly makes him worse clipping his legs makes a big difference .


----------



## Goldenstar (4 December 2013)

You can get ' posh ' barrier stuff from tack shop it thinner and much nicer to use and comes off easier but the cost mounts up on four horses ,liquid parafin is cheaper I apply it with a big sponge.


----------



## Spot_On (4 December 2013)

My friend hunter gets a rash after hunting, she washes him down sometimes with hibiscrub depending on the ground they have covered, then applies sudocream to affected areas and says it seems to help recovery time.


----------



## Goldenstar (4 December 2013)

Some horses skins find hibiscrub very drying hence the use of Malaseb on fatty .


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (4 December 2013)

I use Gold Label Mud Guard on tummies, armpits, in between legs etc and it works wonders. 

I would put something like that on as a barrier before hunting and during the week. It makes the skin/hair feel very silky and the mud just falls off when it dries.

I tend to cold hose tummies/legs with a spray gun attached to the hose if horse is really muddy to get the worst off. Then clean the rest off with warm/tepid, very diluted hibiscrub in a large bucket. If that's too harsh then something like T Gel is brilliant. 

However, we have certain areas out hunting with mud that seems to burn the skin and cause rashes and all sorts. If a horse gets any kind of skin reaction I use Gold Label Wonder Gel to cool and soothe skin. Works wonders!!


----------



## tootsietoo (4 December 2013)

fabulous, thank you so much.  I think I have some Malaseb tucked away in the cupboard.  will go shopping for the paraffin/mud guard.


----------



## CrazyMare (4 December 2013)

I spray tummies and legs with Nettex 7 Day Mud Away spray. Works well for me.

My 5 yr old had a reaction to Malaseb when she had to have her legs washed with it when she got dermatitis.


----------



## Bernster (4 December 2013)

Interesting, more common than I had realised!  Mine got it a bit last year.  I thought it was a spot of mud fever.  I treated it like mud fever anyway - although it never got bad, more a case of the hair getting a bit patchy so when it grew out it looked a bit odd.  I used baby oil on her tum and legs before hand to help keep the mud off.  I might put some Gold Label stuff on my Xmas list too.

The mud fever doesn't seem so bad round our way this year, thankfully, at least not yet, as it's not been quite the drenchy mud fest it was last year!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (4 December 2013)

Very common. All the horses that went hunting one day last season all ended up with funny tummies. Must have been something strange in the mud. 

I think I am the only person to have got mud fever so far!! Except that horse came with it. Just about cleared it up now thankfully so have been delighted about the dry weather. We are on deep clay and its pretty much dry in there. In fact, the field has perfect going at the moment. Shame I can't jump the hedge in and out of it!! Normally we are hock deep in mud by now.


----------



## Goldenstar (4 December 2013)

My vet thinks its to do with more milder winters with shorter very cold spells causing more fungus and bacteria to build up in the land .
Anyone who's near a beach going in the sea is very good for it , in Fattys first season up north we had to take him the day after hunting and it really settled it better than all the potions and jabs from the vet . We have had a easy ride so far this year (his fourth I think ) so fingers crossed .


----------



## tootsietoo (7 December 2013)

Thank you all.  I hadn't thought of the baby oil, that might work too.

I used Malaseb on Thursday and today, so will see how that works out.  Was still a bit funny yesterday, but that could have been left over from earlier in the week.


----------



## JenHunt (11 December 2013)

we use pig oil on our boys bellies to prevent the mud rash and keep them easy to clean! I wash off with hibiscrub or vetrolin after hunting and remove the oil that way. I then reapply lightly the following morning when they are dry. this allows the skin to dry properly and to breathe a bit, but the oil seems to help keep the scurf away, and the skin happy.


----------



## CaleruxShearer (11 December 2013)

JenHunt said:



			we use pig oil on our boys bellies to prevent the mud rash and keep them easy to clean!.
		
Click to expand...

What JenHunt said! We pig oil legs and tummys before hunting, then wash off with warm water and a little bit of fairy liquid which does the same job getting the grease off.


----------



## tootsietoo (11 December 2013)

The Malaseb appears to really be helping, thanks.


----------



## madmav (11 December 2013)

Just a thought: Malaseb is fairly potent. I have bathed dog in it for dandruffy skin, as per vet recommendation. I use rubber gloves, but he always shakes half of it on me. It sends my very usueless skin into lumps and bumps. So possibly if a horse has equally sensitive skin, it may be too harsh.


----------



## Goldenstar (11 December 2013)

Once you have it under control head and shoulders can work well that's what we use on Fatty now .
No attacks this year touch wood .


----------

